# Getting my first cellphone / smartphone. Input please?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK. here goes... I've NEVER had a cellphone in my life (how many geezers can say that?). I get razzed about it all the time, so i'm thinking of taking the plunge. i guess i'll need a "smartphone" now, so i can "text" people (they dont seem to respond to emails very quickly any more.) Here's the thing.. i just want a basic, basic, basic phone & plan - just so i can text, check email & internet, and so da wife can contact me if i'm out & the house catches on fire, or the dog falls down the well etc. I'm not a "top o'the line" buyer and I dont want/need all the bells & whistles. I put this in the Frugality forum because i'd like to get an idea of what i should buy, and the LEAST amt. this might cost me. I ask other people how much they are paying and it seems to range all over the place! (I also think a LOT of people just don't realize / appreciate how much it IS costing them each month!) I figure there's a lot of tech-savvy and frugal-minded on cmf, so i'd appreciate any guidance and recommendations for what i should go with. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> so i can text, check email & internet,


the main question is whether you only need to check email/internet at home or other location where you can get on wi-fi (e.g. Tim Horton's), or you want to check email "on the road"

For the former you can get a basic smart phone with no data package. For the latter, you'll need a data package which will be the biggest part of your bill. 

I have no data on my phone and it's around $25/mo on a group plan (usually the cheapest plans are group) for the 2 yr commitment. 

As far as phone technology, I don't know that much. My cheapo Galaxy seems to do everything anyone could want (except no IR remote on mine so it cant be garage door opener or tv remote) .


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

What hystat said ...

Talk and text is fairly cheap but when you add 3G/4G data it can get expensive real fast.
For the frugal minded, a talk and text plan (use wifi for data) is the best option ranging between $25-30 / month. If you have really, really low usage (read: emergency use only) some prepaid plans may save you a few bucks but can be a pain to refill monthly.

A friend just picked up a new Moto G 3rd gen for $50 with a $25/mo talk and text plan on a 2 year contract with Bell. That's about as cheap as you get but keep in mind some deals/prices are area specific.

You can also watch for deals to buy unlocked phones and then get a plan with whomever you wish, some even offer a small discount (like 10%) if you bring your own phone.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

cainvest said:


> For the frugal minded, a talk and text plan (use wifi for data) is the best option ranging between $25-30 / month.


You can do better than that if you don't need a lot of minutes.

Petro-Canada $15 promotion
http://mobility.petro-canada.ca/en/promotions/135.aspx

100 Canada wide minutes
unlimited texting
no data


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

GoldStone said:


> You can do better than that if you don't need a lot of minutes.
> 
> Petro-Canada $15 promotion
> http://mobility.petro-canada.ca/en/promotions/135.aspx
> ...


And that's why I mentioned prepaid plans above! 

That's a good promotion but I wonder when/if it ends because you go from 100 down to 25 minutes. Of course only 25 minutes may not be a problem for some. Also you still need a phone, Petro's got the moto g 2nd gen for $229, staples just had that phone (unlocked BTW) on sale last friday for $179 so shop around.

Low end 2 year contact plans, though a bit more expensive, can also give you a much, much better phone.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

^ My wife got this plan back in April. She still got 100 minutes + unlimited texting for $15/month. I'm not sure if these terms ever expire.

Petro-Canada runs this promotion a few times a year.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I have a prepaid plan from Fido that costs $100/year. Calls are 40 cents/minute and texts are 20 cents a pop, but for someone like me who can go for a month or more without making or receiving a call, and a year or three without sending a text, it works great.

You can get decent unlocked flip or slab phones from Amazon; BLU makes a few models and their "Tank" model has incredible battery life; you can go for a few weeks without having to charge your phone.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

If it never expires that's a darn good deal. 

It appears they run on the Roger's cell network and PC's coverage map looks like digital only so those going into remote areas may or may not get service. If you're only using your phone in or around major cities it'll likely never be an issue.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

brad said:


> I have a prepaid plan from Fido that costs $100/year. Calls are 40 cents/minute and texts are 20 cents a pop, but for someone like me who can go for a month or more without making or receiving a call, and a year or three without sending a text, it works great.


I have the same usage pattern. I currently use Virgin Mobile prepaid which costs the same $100/year. I'm planning to switch to SpeakOut when my Virgin balance expires. The great thing about SpeakOut: all top ups have the same 365-day expiry. You can top up $25 at a time rather than $100 at a time to charge your phone for a year.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

cainvest said:


> It appears they run on the Roger's cell network


Correct. Petro-Canada runs on Rogers network.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks so far... i think i can understand MOST of this...duh, what does "unlocked phone" mean?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks so far... i think i can understand MOST of this...duh, what does "unlocked phone" mean?


If you buy a phone through your cell service provider (usually for $0 or a small monthly fee), they "lock" it to their service. That means you can't take your phone with you if you switch providers, and if you go overseas and want to put a different SIM card (the little chip card inside the phone that makes it possible for you to send and receive calls), you'll be out of luck.

An unlocked phone costs more up front, but gives you total freedom: you can switch providers whenever you like (if you don't have a contract, of course, or you can switch when your contract's up). I've had my phone for 8 years now and have switched providers a few times.

Most unlocked smart phones are expensive, but if you don't need a smart phone you can get one of those BLU phones for $30-$40. They are plastic and have very few features, but they work; I have one as my backup phone and am thinking of getting the BLU Tank which is better made and has much longer battery life.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

It's now law now that providers MUST unlock phones for you (if you request it) after 90 days or immediately if you paid full price for the phone. The catch to this is they'll charge you around $50 to do it. In hindsight, the unlock law should have stated a maximum price for that service. Also, there are online sites that unlock certain phones for less cost but I've never tried it so I don't know how reliable those places are.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hoo boy.....getting a little confusing.... Dumb question: do you need a "smartphone" to text? or can you text on a "cellphone"? I need to be able to text dammit! (BTW... when did "text" become a verb? and, when did the "number sign" (#) change to a "hashtag"?)


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I'd say definitely you want a smartphone for texting, go try a few out from people you know. Some old school flip phones do texting but it's painful and slow to text with them.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

cainvest said:


> I'd say definitely you want a smartphone for texting, go try a few out from people you know. Some old school flip phones do texting but it's painful and slow to text with them.


True, but there are non-smart phones that have physical keyboards that are great for texting, perhaps better/easier than a smart phone.

If you look for non-smart phones with a physical keyboard, those are actually ideal for texting as well as calling. A lot easier than using the "soft" keyboard on a smart phone where you have to hit tiny keys on the screen.

The old Blackberry phones would work for this, or if you want something really cheap you could try this one ($33):

http://www.amazon.ca/BLU-Q170T-Samb...F8&qid=1448847386&sr=8-21&keywords=blu+phones


----------



## Estell Ault (Jul 4, 2015)

Buy a smartphone that you can still use a couple of years from now. The last one I bought is semi expensive but I've been using it for almost two years now because it has good specs.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

O, fellow geezer... I recently upgraded to a smartphone, and was astonished at the number of things it does.

For one thing - I never get lost. It talks to the satellite, finds out where I am, and gives me directions home (or to wherever). It streams TV and movies. It surfs the web, gets my email, processes visa and mastercard, deposits cheques, and even has a piano keyboard if I want to practice music. I can give it vocal instructions.

You'll find a smartphone is a lot of fun. I have Wind, with a $40 a month unlimited data plan.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

brad said:


> True, but there are non-smart phones that have physical keyboards that are great for texting, perhaps better/easier than a smart phone.
> 
> If you look for non-smart phones with a physical keyboard, those are actually ideal for texting as well as calling.


Jargey did mention email and internet use in the first post so the non-smarts wouldn't work for that.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The smartphone vs regular phone (flip phone or candybar) is maybe the first thing to decide on, because it will affect the price considerably.

I'm in my 30s and I've now owned a smartphone for one year. I never owned one before 2014. Is it so great? Definitely not. After one year, I still don't see the big appeal or why people get addicted to them. It's frustrating to use, touch screens are NOT easy to use. Recently I resurrected a flip phone to use in Europe and it was ... just so wonderful.

The ONLY thing I like about the smartphone is the ability to navigate on maps, find where I am, and look up public transit options. This really is very useful for travelling and since I'm travelling all the time, I can't give this up. Other than the maps, I hate the thing.

What you have to realize about the smartphone is that, from its inception, *it's much more of a marketing platform than a telephone*. It's supposed to be a fun and shiny toy that spurs you to buy "apps" and consume additional costly resources, such as data bandwidth. Tracking your personal data such as location and usage habits is also valuable information; it is constantly mining you for data, that Google or Apple then uses for marketing data (and other purposes). So it can cost you a lot, big picture. *Its utility as a conventional telephone is very, very poor*. Most smart phones I've seen are horrible to use as telephones.

I use my phone mainly to make voice calls. Smart phones are awkward, large, bulky, difficult to dial on, and you press your face against the darn touchscreen when you talk. They also go through batteries very rapidly. While a flip phone may stay charged for a full week, you'll be lucky to go 1 or 2 full days on a smart phone without running out of battery.

If you go with a smartphone, your phone plan also gets more expensive because now you're paying for data (something you never needed before).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

wendi1 said:


> You'll find a smartphone is a lot of fun. I have Wind, with a $40 a month unlimited data plan.


Debatable, and individual taste. I'm in my 30s and I found smartphones to be a pain in the neck. I barely use 100 MB of data a month. I find all the apps so irritating that I keep the data turned off nearly all the time.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> I'd say definitely you want a smartphone for texting, go try a few out from people you know. Some old school flip phones do texting but it's painful and slow to text with them.


I disagree. The touch screens are not easy for everyone to use. I found texting on the old flip phones to be faster and more accurate on the key presses.

On old phones, you pressed clearly separated buttons instead of trying to keep your fingers within a virtual grid drawn on a large touch screen. If your finger wiggles a bit, the smartphone interprets the wrong key. In contrast, the T9 text entry method (found on ALL old phones) allows for rapid entry of words.

I sent a lot of text messages on older phones, and I am very disappointed with texting on smart phones. This is another area the smart phones fail in, compared to older phones.



cainvest said:


> I'd say definitely you want a smartphone for texting, go try a few out from people you know. Some old school flip phones do texting but it's painful and slow to text with them.


Pretty much ALL flip phones do texting, and I find it easier than a smartphone. It's been a standard feature for over 10 years. If texting and voice calls are your priority, you are much better off with an old-type flip phone or candybar format phone.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

And don't forget about the battery life issue. Go ask some strangers how long they use their smart phone before having to recharge it. You'll find them say their battery lasts a day at most, often less.

In comparison, the older type of phones can last as much as a week on charge. There is no contest here, in battery life.

Walk into any modern office and you'll see many people have their smartphones plugged in and charging. This is the lifestyle everyone has become used to: constantly charging these damned things, because they're not phones .... they're bloody computers doing an intense amount of processing. Most of it to light up the screen, zip around data, and collect and transmit marketing info.

This can become very important for your "emergency" usage. I constantly see friend's phones running out of battery when they need them: they're away from home, travelling, etc. A very serious issue in practice.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

james4beach said:


> While a flip phone may stay charged for a full week, you'll be lucky to go 1 or 2 full days on a smart phone without running out of battery.


Just a word of warning about this: because so few flip phones are made anymore, if you buy a new one it has likely been sitting in a box for 4-5 years and its battery is not in great shape. Even buying a new battery may not improve it much. I bought a flip phone a couple of years ago when my phone started acting up and I thought I'd need to replace it. The flip phone has to be recharged every day, and if I make any calls on it it needs to be recharged two or three times a day. I bought a new battery for it but it's still just as bad.

As for "needing" email and internet on your phone, it's worth asking that question very carefully because that's where the huge differences come in. I don't talk much or text much on my phone, so my cell phone bill amounts to $100 per year. If you want email and internet on your phone, you'll be spending $100 every two months or so, including taxes and fees, using the cheapest data plans available.

I get by just fine with a dumb phone for calls and texts. It does a great job. I have yet to find a need for email on my phone; I agree that some of the apps are really useful but I'm not willing to pay Canada's extortionate rates for data: Canada vies with Australia as the world's most expensive place to operate a cell phone.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Smart phones are awkward, large, bulky, difficult to dial on, and you press your face against the darn touchscreen when you talk.


Just to be clear, though, smart phones have a proximity sensor so when you press your face against the touchscreen it's not like your face will accidentally dial numbers or launch apps. That's why they call them "smart" phones.

I don't think most people would agree that smart phones are "awkward, large, bulky" or difficult to dial on: most people use their contacts instead of dialing numbers, and once you've got someone in your contacts calling them is a cinch. You can even do it by voice: saying "call James" will work just fine. Eventually there won't be any more phone numbers and we'll all be calling people this way.

Smart phones come in many shapes and sizes; some are very slim and light, others are big phablets (a cross between a phone and a tablet). Everyone gravitates toward what they want in terms of size. A standard iPhone is way slimmer than a flip phone for example.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

brad said:


> Just to be clear, though, smart phones have a proximity sensor so when you press your face against the touchscreen it's not like your face will accidentally dial numbers or launch apps. That's why they call them "smart" phones.


They try, and it usually works, but it doesn't work smoothly all the time. On my Android phone, I frequently end up putting people "on hold" (a very difficult situation to notice). This is despite the phone having a sensor that works.

My girlfriend has the same thing happen on her iPhone. Occasionally it mutes or hangs up on people due to imperfect proximity sensing and buttons getting pushed.

Overall I'd say that my voice call experiences have been better and more reliable on the older style phones. The pickup of the microphone was also superior on my non-smartphones. Again I don't think this is unique to my Android because I have the same complaints about my girlfriend's iPhone.

Smartphones: great at web browsing and twitting, less great for voice calls


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

brad said:


> once you've got someone in your contacts calling them is a cinch. You can even do it by voice: saying "call James" will work just fine. Eventually there won't be any more phone numbers and we'll all be calling people this way.


horrors. It'll be reversion to the cave.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> horrors. It'll be reversion to the cave.


Well, "eventually" could be a long time from now (I figure 25-30 years, maybe more maybe less) but it does seem to be headed in that direction. Even now a person can make all of their calls without needing a phone number (e.g., via Skype) and you can receive calls from a portion of your friends, clients, and colleagues that way too. We have Skype set up at work and people call each other that way now instead of over a normal phone: you just click a person's name and it calls them; they respond via a headset connected to their computer. As these technologies become more widespread, the need for a phone number becomes more and more questionable.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ooo. "Mining for information"

Because all the smartphones around me are communicating with the great Satan, my phone can show me where the traffic jams are, and give me instructions for getting around them. Worth every penny.

I had some trouble figuring it out at the beginning, but I really enjoy it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

brad - in the work phone cave

wendi - she knows how to drive ahead of her 4-wheeled phone cave


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

wendi1 said:


> Ooo. "Mining for information"
> 
> Because all the smartphones around me are communicating with the great Satan, my phone can show me where the traffic jams are, and give me instructions for getting around them. Worth every penny.


The problem is that they're training you to think that it's normal to have all your activities tracked. This data describes everything you do; you're carrying around a tracking device. And you're not only letting Google/Apple track you, but all of the small app developers.

For instance there are divorce cases where they will use data from smart phones, to look at the history of where & when someone has spent their time.

You may not realize how incredibly easy it is for someone to track you, based on your smart phone. You're carrying around a homing device all day long and the logs of the location and activity describe virtually everything about you, your friends, and your habits. This information is extremely valuable ... which is why, in the old days, we called it spying.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If you want a better explanation of the problems with this "mining" see this article about how TD is allowed to mine personal info of all credit card holders
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/td-visa-clients-browsing-open-to-surveillance-by-bank-1.3339148

They point out that just by downloading and using an app, you are consenting to all kinds of spying activities against yourself:



> 83% of apps can mine online info
> 
> Polsky said it's not just banking apps that collect information. She points to a recent study that found 83 per cent of Android apps available in the Google Play store can include "full network-access" permission which allows an app to access whatever network a user's device is connected to.
> 
> ...


Imagine what's happening to that data. It goes to the app developer, which can easily get hacked. Your data can get stolen.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> If you want a better explanation of the problems with this "mining" see this article about how TD is allowed to mine personal info of all credit card holders http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/td-visa-clients-browsing-open-to-surveillance-by-bank-1.3339148...


I didn't find 'a better explanation of the problems' in the article. But just in case someone thinks you are being alarmist, the article does say: _TD Bank Group responded with an email saying the intention was to allow the bank to collect information only when customers use TD websites and TD mobile apps. "TD has never, at any time, collected general information regarding details about customers' browsing activity, their browser or mobile device," the statement said. 
The bank did remove the browsing clause from its online cardholder agreement, but it remains part of the printed version mailed out to customers.. that will change when the paper agreements need to be reprinted.
_

On the subject of the OP: 
If cost is a consideration, the upthread suggestion of a smart phone with an inexpensive call/text plan ($35 or less/mo), and using internet and email only when at home or within wireless range is a very good idea. 
Texting will be a pain-in-the-thumb on either phone type but you will get used to it. I've gotten somewhat used to a smart phone touch screen now rather than the old-style phone (we have both).


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I see that Apple unveiled its new iPhone today.

One of the new features that Apple is promoting is the face recognition feature, since they removed the Home button, and as such, no more fingerprint password to get into the phone. I always thought that facial recognition, or a trusted voice, or a GPS location was a poor way to open a cell phone as a password. 

I have all those options already on my Android Samsung S7 (Apple is behind the Android curve), and without question, fingerprints is the most convenient way to open a cell phone IMO.

If my phone is sitting on a table or my counter and I want information, I just put my finger on it and away we go. I ask Google my question and I get the answer. Do I really want to pick up the phone and place it in front of my face to open the phone? No - it's goofy.

Passwords on cell phones are a pain, so I am wondering if others use fingerprints to get into their cell phones, and do they think face recognition will be the preferred password in the future?

Myself, I use a cell phone as a portable computer, and it's just a bonus that it has telephone, text, and e-mail capabilities that I seldom ever use.

ltr


----------



## alex_mercer (Sep 18, 2017)

*Apple is a huge disappointment*

Apple's marketing strategies are hideous. Fingerprint unlocking is much better than the currently implemented facial recognition feature. The phone looks good but I won't be surprised if Apple discontinues production of its latest model.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> I I have all those options already on my Android Samsung S7 (Apple is behind the Android curve), and without question, fingerprints is the most convenient way to open a cell phone IMO.
> 
> If my phone is sitting on a table or my counter and I want information, I just put my finger on it and away we go. I ask Google my question and I get the answer. Do I really want to pick up the phone and place it in front of my face to open the phone? No - it's goofy.
> 
> Passwords on cell phones are a pain, so I am wondering if others use fingerprints to get into their cell phones, and do they think face recognition will be the preferred password in the future?


I also have an S7 but haven't activated/set up the fingerprint option. Do you know if a secondary access method be set up in the event that for some reason it won't/can't read the fingerprint?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

They probably copy Microsoft...up swipe brings up 3 alternate methods of logging on.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

bass player said:


> I also have an S7 but haven't activated/set up the fingerprint option. Do you know if a secondary access method be set up in the event that for some reason it won't/can't read the fingerprint?


Of course. The password you set up is still always in effect and can be used at any time. If the phone doesn't like the read it gets on your fingerprint, it then asks for the password, or lets you try again with your fingerprint. It allows for 4 fingerprints to be set up, so you use both thumbs and both index fingers as your best options. Allows you to hold the phone in either hand or be sitting on a table to be the most convenient to place a finger on the sensor.

ltr


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> Of course. The password you set up is still always in effect and can be used at any time. If the phone doesn't like the read it gets on your fingerprint, it then asks for the password, or lets you try again with your fingerprint. It allows for 4 fingerprints to be set up, so you use both thumbs and both index fingers as your best options. Allows you to hold the phone in either hand or be sitting on a table to be the most convenient to place a finger on the sensor.
> 
> ltr


Thanks. I just set it up.


----------



## alex_mercer (Sep 18, 2017)

like_to_retire said:


> Of course. The password you set up is still always in effect and can be used at any time.


Exactly, but I feel using a pattern is much faster than using a password. The main idea behind fingerprint unlocking was lightning fast access. Patterns don't compromise the speed and it eventually becomes second nature. Ah, the good old days. One disadvantage with most fingerprint sensors is that they fail to detect damp fingers.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I do not use my cell phone very much. DW's has unlimited anytime minutes anywhere in Canada. We do not have a land line. When I need to call somewhere with a hold time I will use her phone instead of mine.


I switched from the same plan as her, $35 month on Koodo, to pay as you go. I use so few minutes. I pay $13.50 month plus $25. for 500 minutes. Based on the past five months I am saving about $15 a month. Plus we travel for several months a year, leave our phone at home, hence no usege in those months.

Just ordered a new unlockedc Motorola E4 on amazon for $150. Various reviews are good so it should match my needs. The old Samsung is crapping out. The savings I realize from switching plans will pay for the phone. Plus, the unlocked phone is much more plan portable-inside Canada and in other countries. I don't need data, just voice in Canada.

We have both been on Koodo (telus) for the past four years. We have used the phones in every province, no issue whatsoever with reception. Highly recommend them.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Is anyone waiting for the Dec 1st changes required by CRTC to purchase an unlocked smartphone from any provider? Does anyone expect any carrier to still discount 'unlocked' phones if they sign a 2 year contract? It would mean theoretically being tied to a provider for the 2 year period but allows the user to walk after that to a competitor.....essentially at zero cost.

Both spouse and I are in need of new phones (hers an old i4s I think.. and mine a 9? year old Samsung flip phone) and we are planning on doing the Rogers 'family plan' most likely.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i just went from an iphone 5c to a 6s which i bought outright from apple unlocked for 599

i went to best buy and extensively tested the 7 against the 6s and saw zero practical difference ...

the 6s does it all really well and really fast on ios 11, i am well pleased and i saved by not buying the service plan, it doesn't cover loss or water damage, i have my credit card to backup loss ... it makes the total cost much lower

i have also owned a couple of the motorola moto g's and they are fantastic little phones for the money, which is usually less than 200 

assuming you like android and i am just not happy with android security at the moment ... compared to apple anyway


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I will definitely be Andriod and DW will defnitely be Apple. Howz that for conjugal relations?


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

ian said:


> We have both been on Koodo (telus) for the past four years. We have used the phones in every province, no issue whatsoever with reception. Highly recommend them.


+1 Been using them for about the same amount of time for myself and DW phones. We pay the same every month for both plans as I used to pay to BCE every month for just my service. I just upgraded my plan because I use almost no voice minutes but more data. Great service for a great price (disclaimer: DW owns TSE: T)



fatcat said:


> i have also owned a couple of the motorola moto g's and they are fantastic little phones for the money, which is usually less than 200
> assuming you like android and i am just not happy with android security at the moment ... compared to apple anyway


DW phone is a Moto G 3rd Gen. Great little phone. We bought it on the Koodo nevernever plan. 7$/mo. for 24 mos. Yes, just $168 
Worth double that. Her phone camera takes better pictures than our point and shoot.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I still have my first Samsung smartphone that I use to play music. I also have a 4S and just bought DW an 8 Plus. It was $560 on Virgin with a $400 credit and a $65/mo plan for two years (1.5 GB/mo data). After that she will switch back to paygo. All the iPhones come unlocked now.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I called Koodo and asked about unlocking our existing cell phones in Dec. given the new regs. I was told that cell phone purchased prior to Dec will NOT be unlocked for free. Not that it matters. Koodo charge $50or $75. You can find the unlock codes on line, some people charge $10 for them (great business). About to scrap my Samsung Ace 11 for a Moto e4.


----------

